# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  الراجل ده .. هيجننى

## الشحرورة

*


كل سنة وأنتم دايما بخير وطيبين
ورمضان الخير
هل هلاله وادينا جينا معاه
نهنى ونبارك
ونقول ونتكلم هنا بالقاعة
ونشارك
مش لازم السنة دى فزورة
لكن جايكلم المرة دى شحرورة
بشوية خناقات ومناغشات
بين هو وهية





والراجل ده هيجننى
مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى



خناقات حلوة ومتنقية
بين الشحرورة
والمايسترو الفنان
محمد سعيد
وتصميمات المُبدع
أستاذى أسكندرانى

ويارب تعجبكم

ولا ابدا تضايقكم

ولو حصلت بينى وبينه مشاكل

اتمنى تحوشوا بيننا

ومش لازم اصرخ واناديلكم





وبأشكر المايسترو محمد سعيد

والفنان أسكندرانى

لمشاركتهم معى برمضان

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين

رمضان مبارك


*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*ويك وييييييييييييييييك ..وانا هولع الدنيا إن شاء الله ..وعلى رأي المثل ..خراب البيوت بالساهل 
فكرة جميلة ومفتكسة ...متابعين ..ورمضان كريم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هو كان فيه حركة بيعملوها زمان وبيعتقدوا إنها بتسبب فى الخناقات بين الرجالة والستات
إنهم يمسكوا المقص ويفضلوا يفتحوا ويقفلوا فيه
هى دى طبعا خرافة
بس عن نفسى ح أعملها
إحنا جايين نهدى النفوس
وكل سنة وإنت طيبة يا شحرورة ومحمد سعيد بخير
وعلى رأى جنى المصباح فى فيلم إسماعيل يس والفانوس السحرى لما كان بيخلى الخناقات تولع
فووووووو....فووووووووووووو
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هو كان فيه حركة بيعملوها زمان وبيعتقدوا إنها بتسبب فى الخناقات بين الرجالة والستات
> إنهم يمسكوا المقص ويفضلوا يفتحوا ويقفلوا فيه
> هى دى طبعا خرافة
> بس عن نفسى ح أعملها


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عملتها ماري منيب في فيلم حماتي ملاك وكانت بتقول :
"طوبة على طوب شيك شيك شيك_صوت المقص :: _ خلي العاركة منصوبة شيك شيك شيك"

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> عملتها ماري منيب في فيلم حماتي ملاك وكانت بتقول :
> "طوبة على طوب شيك شيك شيك_صوت المقص_ خلي العاركة منصوبة شيك شيك شيك"


 :: 
واضح كده إن الموضوع دمه خفيف
ويمكن مش محمد سعيد بس هوّ اللى ح يجنن شحرورة
الظاهر إن فيه ناس كتيرة ح يكونوا واسطة خير
وطالما إنتى دخلتى فى الموضوع يا مصراوية يبقى خير إن شاء الله
وأنا ح أحاول أساعدك وربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير
 ::

----------


## nariman

*هي وصلت  لخراب البيوت والعفريت والمقص.. والشيك شيك* 
*طيب انا بما ان قدراتي مكشوفة في الحاجات دي أفضل اتفرج وبس ..ودي متعة في حد ذاتها* 
*الشحرورة على نص الشهر بالكتير حتغير اسم الموضوع بصيغة الجمع.. تفتح قوسين وتعيش حياتها* 
*أما الأستاذ محمد ربنا يتولاه من الآن حيبقى لسان حاله كنتي فين يا لأ لما قلت أنا آه * 

*راجعالكم تاني اكيد مع أول عركة ..يوووووه قصدي أول حلقة*

----------


## وجدى محمود

اللهم إني داع فأمنو
اللهم أنصر المايسترو

وأمام الشحروره أنصره

اللهم شحررها

وكتفها وأيدها

اللهم أنصر الرجاله الولايا

وإجعل من النساء عبرة وأيه

اللهم شعلل الحكايه

وأنصر كل من يأمن ورايا

باني عملتها من ورايا يأبو مصطفي

عموما
أنا حأسيب مصراويه ترد عليكم

ووريني شطارتك إنت وشحروره 
وحنشوف

إنتم ولا

جحا

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اللهم إني داع فأمنو
> اللهم أنصر المايسترو
> 
> وأمام الشحروره أنصره
> 
> اللهم شحررها
> 
> وكتفها وأيدها
> 
> ...


*
آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

اللهم انصر  محمد سعيد 

وكل الرجاله المقهورين 

وتضامنا مع المايسترو محمد سعيد قمت بتشكل لجنة شعبيه  رجاليه 

وحنشوف بقى مين اللى هيجنن مين 

ورااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم والزمن طويل 

ودى حتكون النتيجة اخر رمضان 
*

----------


## سوما

يا جماعة يا بخت اللى وفق رأسين ف الحلال ,, وبلاش المقص وخراب البيوت يا سارة  من أولها أحنا صايمين  :: 
راجعلكم بعد الفطار عشان نعمل الواجب من غير الأحساس بالذنب والضمير الصاحى .. ::  
ف أنتظار الخناقة ورمضان كريم عليكم .. ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا جماعة يا بخت اللى وفق رأسين ف الحلال ,, وبلاش المقص وخراب البيوت يا سارة  من أولها أحنا صايمين 
> راجعلكم بعد الفطار عشان نعمل الواجب من غير الأحساس بالذنب والضمير الصاحى .. 
> ف أنتظار الخناقة ورمضان كريم عليكم ..


وساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
لالالالالا يا نهااااااااار ابيض !!!!
المثل ده غلط جدا على فكرة 
يا بنتي ده اتعدل من زمان 
انتي عايشة فين يا بنتي؟؟
المثل دلوقتي بيقول 
إحم إحم


































*يا بخت من طقش راسين يا دلال*  ::

----------


## اليمامة

ههههههههههه

يا نهار أبيض ..

أوعى يا شحرورة الفرقة الرجالية دى تغلبك ..

عايزينك تاخدى حقوقنا كلنا المسلوبة فى المسابقة دى 

متابعة معاكم فى الجو الجميل دا

 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

> ههههههههههه
> 
> يا نهار أبيض ..
> 
> أوعى يا شحرورة الفرقة الرجالية  الجامده قوي دى تغلبك ..
> 
> عايزينك تاخدى حللنا كلنا المكشوفه فى المسابقة دى 
> 
>  مش متابعة معاكم فى الجو المفتري دا


‏‎ ‎حقوق مين يأم حقوق
ال حقوقنا المسلوقه ال

طب إيه رأيك إني حمرت  كل حقوقلم
وعملت محشي بالشوربه كمان
وبعدين أن أوان المظلومين
ياخدو تارهم ماليمام والشحارير 
دعوه لجميع الرجال بمقاطعة مسلسل الشحروره
وأكل اليمام
والنظر إلي السماء(دا حتي بتوجع الرقبه)
والأمتناع عن سماع أم كك سوما
وقد قررنا نحن الرجال بناء علي طلب مصراويه جدا
أن تكون هي المتحدث الرسمي للرجال نظرا لفراستها الشديده وفرستها منهن
مع تحياتي أنا
إسكندراني وبشجع المايسترو

ناصحه تغريد قوي

إختارت واحد طيب مش حيعرف يرد عليها
‏(وحياة أمي حيرد)

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ويك وييييييييييييييييك ..وانا هولع الدنيا إن شاء الله ..وعلى رأي المثل ..خراب البيوت بالساهل 
> فكرة جميلة ومفتكسة ...متابعين ..ورمضان كريم*


*
العسولة مصراوية جدا

هههههههههههههههههه
اهلا اهلا يا قمر كل سنة وانتى طيبة
ايوة كده عايزها حمرا حمرا مولعة وموجوجة
ايوة ياختى هوة خرابها بالساهل
وكمان الامر يستاهل
ملوعنى ومدوختى
مع انى من احلى حتة فى الساحل

بنحبوكى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> هو كان فيه حركة بيعملوها زمان وبيعتقدوا إنها بتسبب فى الخناقات بين الرجالة والستات
> إنهم يمسكوا المقص ويفضلوا يفتحوا ويقفلوا فيه
> هى دى طبعا خرافة
> بس عن نفسى ح أعملها
> إحنا جايين نهدى النفوس
> وكل سنة وإنت طيبة يا شحرورة ومحمد سعيد بخير
> وعلى رأى جنى المصباح فى فيلم إسماعيل يس والفانوس السحرى لما كان بيخلى الخناقات تولع
> فووووووو....فووووووووووووو


*
أخى الكريم أحمد ناصر

كل رمضان وأنت طيب
منورنا هنا فى الخناقة 
وخدوا بالكم يا سادة
انا محدش يقدر علية
متعبة وقوية ومفترية
نموتوا القتيل ونشربوها سادة
هههههههههههههههههه

مش مهم تهدى النفوص حاولت ومش نافع
ولابد له من رادع
منتظرينكم
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *
> العسولة مصراوية جدا
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> اهلا اهلا يا قمر كل سنة وانتى طيبة
> ايوة كده عايزها حمرا حمرا مولعة وموجوجة
> ايوة ياختى هوة خرابها بالساهل
> وكمان الامر يستاهل
> ملوعنى ومدوختى
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ولاااااااااااااااااااا 
وإني كمان بنحبوكي  ::h::

----------


## الشحرورة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> عملتها ماري منيب في فيلم حماتي ملاك وكانت بتقول :
> "طوبة على طوب شيك شيك شيك_صوت المقص_ خلي العاركة منصوبة شيك شيك شيك"


 *
شوفى فيلم مارى منيب
عن الخناقة مقدرش أغيب
لازمن اخد حقى
ولا يمكن اقفل بوقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا منتظراكى فى حزب النونات*

----------


## الشحرورة

> واضح كده إن الموضوع دمه خفيف
> ويمكن مش محمد سعيد بس هوّ اللى ح يجنن شحرورة
> الظاهر إن فيه ناس كتيرة ح يكونوا واسطة خير
> وطالما إنتى دخلتى فى الموضوع يا مصراوية يبقى خير إن شاء الله
> وأنا ح أحاول أساعدك وربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير


 *
هههههههههههههههههههه
ان شاء الله دمه خفيف يا أحمد يا اخويا
بس الشحرورة محدش يقدر عليها
اسألوا عنها تلاقوها
فى اى خناقة تسد
وساعة الهجوم تجرى تمد
منتظراكم*

----------


## اليمامة

> ‏‎ ‎حقوق مين يأم حقوق
> ال حقوقنا المسلوقه ال
> 
> طب إيه رأيك إني حمرت  كل حقوقلم
> وعملت محشي بالشوربه كمان
> وبعدين أن أوان المظلومين
> ياخدو تارهم ماليمام والشحارير 
> دعوه لجميع الرجال بمقاطعة مسلسل الشحروره
> وأكل اليمام
> ...


كدا برضو يا وجدى 
ماشى 
نسيت الفراخ والبط والمسقعة والبربونى
اللى بيجى على الشحارير واليمام يا ابنى مابيكسبشى
راجع نفسك
قبل ما الشحرورة تعلم عليك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> كدا برضو يا وجدى 
> ماشى 
> نسيت الفراخ والبط والمسقعة والبربونى
> اللى بيجى على الشحارير واليمام يا ابنى مابيكسبشى
> راجع نفسك
> قبل ما الشحرورة تعلم عليك


 اه ونبي مابيكسبشي ياااااكشي  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

> *هي وصلت  لخراب البيوت والعفريت والمقص.. والشيك شيك* 
> *طيب انا بما ان قدراتي مكشوفة في الحاجات دي أفضل اتفرج وبس ..ودي متعة في حد ذاتها* 
> *الشحرورة على نص الشهر بالكتير حتغير اسم الموضوع بصيغة الجمع.. تفتح قوسين وتعيش حياتها* 
> *أما الأستاذ محمد ربنا يتولاه من الآن حيبقى لسان حاله كنتي فين يا لأ لما قلت أنا آه * 
> 
> *راجعالكم تاني اكيد مع أول عركة ..يوووووه قصدي أول حلقة*


*
اهلا يا عسولة انتى يا ناريمان

ادخلى برجلك اليمين
هنا الوضع امان
متخافيش احنا النونات متعودين
على الخناق والسباق
رغم اننا مليانين
بمة رطل حنان
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
منتظرة وجودك يا قمر*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اللهم إني داع فأمنو
> اللهم أنصر المايسترو
> 
> وأمام الشحروره أنصره
> 
> اللهم شحررها
> 
> وكتفها وأيدها
> 
> ...


*
اهلا بالشاعر وجدى محمود

منور الخناقة بلاش تولعها م البداية
ولما تقول انت غلابة
اومال مين هما
الديابة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
منور
وانتظر شكل الحكاية*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> اللهم انصر  محمد سعيد 
> 
> وكل الرجاله المقهورين 
> 
> وتضامنا مع المايسترو محمد سعيد قمت بتشكل لجنة شعبيه  رجاليه 
> 
> ...


*

يا سيدى يا سيدى
منورنا استاذنا أسكندرانى

مابلاش انت يا كبير
لاتاخدلك كم بونية مقلوظين
وترجع تقول ما ينوب المخلص
الا حرقة القلب وورم الجبين
ههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة انت لك نصيب
ولابد ولزمن الهدف معاك ما يخيب
ودة شكل الشحرورة الأخير
مش محتاج كده يعنى تغيير
برااااااااااااااحتك
متبقاش بقى تشتكى لللجنة وتستغيث

انتظرررررررررررررنى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا جماعة يا بخت اللى وفق رأسين ف الحلال ,, وبلاش المقص وخراب البيوت يا سارة  من أولها أحنا صايمين 
> راجعلكم بعد الفطار عشان نعمل الواجب من غير الأحساس بالذنب والضمير الصاحى .. 
> ف أنتظار الخناقة ورمضان كريم عليكم ..


 *
اهلا بالأمورة سوما

لا يا بنتى براحتك خالص
قولى اللى تقوليه
وهاتى كل العدد والمقصات والسواطير
مش هما عايزيين تغيير
والصغير يتنطق ويبقى كبير
سيبنى بس عليهم حزب النونات
اصله حزب خطيييييييييير

علينا يا قمر متتاخريش*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ههههههههههه
> 
> يا نهار أبيض ..
> 
> أوعى يا شحرورة الفرقة الرجالية دى تغلبك ..
> 
> عايزينك تاخدى حقوقنا كلنا المسلوبة فى المسابقة دى 
> 
> متابعة معاكم فى الجو الجميل دا


 *
اهلا باليمامة

تعالى شوفى معانا اصل الحكاية
خناقة ومناغشة بجد مش رواية
اصلى خلاص من الراءات تعبت
ونفسى اتخنق وزهقت
وناوية اخلص عليهم م البداية

بس كل ما اكتب رد بالوضع المتطور يقولى برة يا شحرورة
واسجل دخول من تانى
هو أ أحمد صلاح من أولها واقف جنب المايسترو
ولا يهمنى
انا الشحرورة قوية ومش مغرورة
بس هاديها خناق 
لحد ما يقولوا سلمنا يا أمورة

منتظراكى*

----------


## اليمامة

> اه ونبي مابيكسبشي ياااااكشي


يااااكشى ماتعرفيش يااااختشى  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

> ‏‎ ‎حقوق مين يأم حقوق
> ال حقوقنا المسلوقه ال
> 
> طب إيه رأيك إني حمرت  كل حقوقلم
> وعملت محشي بالشوربه كمان
> وبعدين أن أوان المظلومين
> ياخدو تارهم ماليمام والشحارير 
> دعوه لجميع الرجال بمقاطعة مسلسل الشحروره
> وأكل اليمام
> ...


 *

ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا أستاذ وجدى
عايز متحدث باسمكم من النونات
مش بتقولوا مفتريات
الزم الجنب اليمين
وبحلفلك ميت يمين
لتشوف هنا كل شيئ حلو جامد متين
افتكاسات النونات
مالهاش حل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا ولاااااااااااااااااااا 
> وإني كمان بنحبوكي


 *

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واحنا بنموتوا فيكى
ومنتظرين تشعليلها وتخليها
اجملها خناقة
مش عايزة تراجع ولا استسلام
اما الرحيل او موت اللئام

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كدا برضو يا وجدى 
> ماشى 
> نسيت الفراخ والبط والمسقعة والبربونى
> اللى بيجى على الشحارير واليمام يا ابنى مابيكسبشى
> راجع نفسك
> قبل ما الشحرورة تعلم عليك


 *

اااااااااااااااااااه عشان خاطرى يختى انصحية
يرجع للطبيخ والبطيخ
لحسن الفكرة بتقولى اسلقيه
وممكن قوى يتعلم عليه
بسرعة على المطبخ اجروا بيه
فاضل شوية دقايق
ومش هتلاقية
هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الشحرورة الرائعة تغريد سامى

الله على أختياراتك وأفكارك الرائعة
مبارك عودتك وتألقك مرة أخرى
وكل رمضان وأنتى بكل الصحة والعافية
عودة جميلة مع الشاعر القدير محمد سعيد
بجد دائما تضيفى لنا البسمة الصادقة بحضورك الرقيق
وربنا يطمنا عليكِ دائما يا شحرورة

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## وجدى محمود

هو مين دايايمامه

اللي يتعلم عليه

إقصري وقولي السلامه

للعذاب بس تلاقيه

صلحيها بإبتسامه

ماتقوليش إذاي وليه

قبل  ماتشوفي الندامه

وتقوليلي برئ يابيه

وإنتي يللي مشحراراها

إلحقي نفسك بسرعه

‏ وإنتو ياماشين وراها

روحو  دي حتبقي نار

واللي راح تفضل معاها

أي شعر في راسه طار

بإختصار

إللي يقف ضد وجدي

ينسي إن فيه هزار
‏.
‏.
‏.
‏.
‏.
ياواد ياوجدي يافنان

حد نفسه في حاجه

إيه٠؟

أه بحسب

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بداية سامحونى 
فكم كنت اود ان ارد عليكم مداخلة بمداخلة 
وهذا سيحدث ان شاء الله فى القادم 
لكنى عائد اليوم من سفر 
وايضا امضى الثلاث ايام الاولى فى رمضان 
فى زيارات صلة الرحم والافطار الجماعى معهم
كل عام وعائلة ابناء مصر متجمعين ومنوربن 
ومتفردين فى روحهم العالية وخفة الدم المصرى الخالص
اختى العزيزة شحرورة 
استعدى لمبارة أبداااا
لن تكون بالأمر الهين عليكِ وعلى كل انصارك :: 
حبيب قلبى نادر 
ابدعت فى وصف مأل حالهم 
وثق بأن اخيك لن يخيب ظنك أبدا  :: 
اخوانى واخواتى المشاركين الغالين 
خليكوا شاهدين على حبايبنا خليكوا شاهدين :: 
كل عام وانتم اجمل صحبة

----------


## وجدى محمود

وهنا أدرك صفحات الصباح

ووجه رساله لنونات بدين صياج

قألا 

حأخلص تاري فيكم إنتم

جاين عند عش الدبابير وفاكرينها حضانه!
لأ منك ليها للي قاعده جنبي في البيت

دأنا معبي من ليلة الدخله 

ومش أنا لوحدي اللي معبي

كووووول الرأأأأت معبين

ومصدقو إنها جت منكم

‏(الحمد لله إن أم خالد بتريح شويه )

لأحسن دي مفتريه ماتتخيرش عن كلهن هن

أنا

أوبه دي صحيت
سلام سريع

----------


## الشحرورة

*


الراجل ده هيجننى

مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى

هيجننى

كترت شكوايا

وتعبى وقهرى ويايا

وكل ما ابعد عنه القاه

ساكن جوايا

غلبت افهم فيه

ودمعى عنه اداريه

محتاجة المال

لجل اغير الاحوال

وهوه مش شاطر

الا يرد بكام موال

وفكرى اقصقص ريشه

واعد عليه لقة عيشه

دى وصية بابى ومامى

علشان يفضل جنبى

وجنبى عيالى

لو قالى يا شوشو جعان

ارد كان الجميل فين سهران

يقول راجع تعبان حران

اطنش قال يعنى

الراجل شقيان

ياربى غلبت افهم فيه

انى معنتش قادرة عليه

تملى مبوز

عشان متجوز

حد يقولى انا اعمل ايه ؟؟؟

ليله نهاره عايز يرتاح

وزعيقه فيه تملى مباح

اصرخ اقول نفسى اتفسح

يقول مش قادر اصلى مكسح

وساعة النت

يبقى الواد الجن التت فرت

وان بصتله يقولى مضحضح

شاطر فى الفيس بوك

والشات يحكى فيه ويلك

وان كلمته او فهمته

يقولى برئ عملت دليت وبلك

الراجل ده هيجننى هيجننى

مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى

هيجننى





الست مراتى الوردايه

الشمعه الحلوه ف دنيايا

الماليالى بيتنا غُنا

مش عارف أخرتها معايا

خليكوا شاهدين على عمايلها

ولسانها العايز برايه

دى الست مراتى الوردايه

حصريا ..

وف بيتنا وبس

غير صوتها ..

ما بيطلع حس

ف سكوتها ..

تبرق وتبص

وأتأمل حالى الملهوف

ولا تشعر بيا ولا تحس

لا بوشى ولا حتى قفايا

الست مراتى الوردايه

حكايتها يا خواتى حكايه

لو جيبى دفيان نسبيا

تتغير جدا ويّـايا

وإن حالى بقى مش ولابدا

تربطلى راسها بملايه

الست مراتى الوردايه


*

----------


## وجدى محمود

الست مراتك وزعها

وأنا أجيبلك ضره تولعها

وإن عملت في ساعتها شجيعه

إديها تقول فين يوجعها

الست مراتك رغايه

تعبتلك عقلك ياضنايا

ال عايزه تكيف عالسطح

وفطرها الصبح ببطايه

الست بقت حمل تخين

وأنا أقول قرشك بيروح فين

أتاريه رايح للجزار

لجل ما يبعت كل سمين

شكلك متعقد منيها

ضلم في نهارها ولياليها

وإبعتها لحماتك مره

وأدي دقني لو حتغديها

حتجيب إيه بس يشبعها

علطول حتقوم وتوزعها

وأنا أجيبلك ضره كمان تانيه

من كتر الضرب تدلعها

ننننواااات
فيه منكم أي إعتراضات

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ويك وييييييييييييييييك ..وانا هولع الدنيا إن شاء الله ..وعلى رأي المثل ..خراب البيوت بالساهل* 
> *فكرة جميلة ومفتكسة ...متابعين ..ورمضان كريم*


وكمان على رأى المثل    
يا مأمنه للستات يا مأمنه للسكر ف الشربات
ههههههههههههه

الموضوع هيبقى جميل جداا بروحك يا سارة :: 
كل عام وانتى بروحك الطيبه وحضورك المميز

----------


## صفحات العمر

> هو كان فيه حركة بيعملوها زمان وبيعتقدوا إنها بتسبب فى الخناقات بين الرجالة والستات
> إنهم يمسكوا المقص ويفضلوا يفتحوا ويقفلوا فيه
> هى دى طبعا خرافة
> بس عن نفسى ح أعملها
> إحنا جايين نهدى النفوس
> وكل سنة وإنت طيبة يا شحرورة ومحمد سعيد بخير
> وعلى رأى جنى المصباح فى فيلم إسماعيل يس والفانوس السحرى لما كان بيخلى الخناقات تولع
> فووووووو....فووووووووووووو


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلى المقص معاك يا صاحبى 
يمكن ينفع غى الزتقه
اللى بالى بالك بيتسلحوا بسواطير 
كل سنه ةانت جنيل يا احمد  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *هي وصلت لخراب البيوت والعفريت والمقص.. والشيك شيك* 
> *طيب انا بما ان قدراتي مكشوفة في الحاجات دي أفضل اتفرج وبس ..ودي متعة في حد ذاتها* 
> *الشحرورة على نص الشهر بالكتير حتغير اسم الموضوع بصيغة الجمع.. تفتح قوسين وتعيش حياتها* 
> *أما الأستاذ محمد ربنا يتولاه من الآن حيبقى لسان حاله كنتي فين يا لأ لما قلت أنا آه* 
> 
> *راجعالكم تاني اكيد مع أول عركة ..يوووووه قصدي أول حلقة*


كل سنه وانتى طيبه ومنورة يا ناريمان
بصى يا فندم اوعدك انها مش هنكمل اسبوع :: 
والأه كلها هتبقى من نصيب الغلابا :: 
اللى بالى بالك يعنى 
وعلى نفسها جنت براقش ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اللهم إني داع فأمنو
> اللهم أنصر المايسترو
> 
> وأمام الشحروره أنصره
> 
> اللهم شحررها
> 
> وكتفها وأيدها
> 
> ...


إدعى يا وجدى وقول ويايا 
وأوعاك تبعد عنى كتبر
أصلى هبحبح قوى ف غنايا
والصنف دا يا حبيبى خطبر
 بحبة رقه تتوه ف مدارك 
وف العكننه زى المناشير :: 

كل سنه وانت اروع يا وجدى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين* 
> *اللهم انصر محمد سعيد*  
> *وكل الرجاله المقهورين*  
> *وتضامنا مع المايسترو محمد سعيد قمت بتشكل لجنة شعبيه رجاليه*  
> *وحنشوف بقى مين اللى هيجنن مين*  
> *ورااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم والزمن طويل*  
> *ودى حتكون النتيجة اخر رمضان*


أنا الأديب اللى كلامى غاوى مناكفه
ليه بس ديما يا حياتى منتيش شايفه
إنى الربيع وسط غيطانك وانى الفارس
وإزاى يا بختى ونصيبى منتيش خايفه

من وحى صورة الراقى نادر 
كل سنه وانت اجمل إسكندرانى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا جماعة يا بخت اللى وفق رأسين ف الحلال ,, وبلاش المقص وخراب البيوت يا سارة من أولها أحنا صايمين 
> راجعلكم بعد الفطار عشان نعمل الواجب من غير الأحساس بالذنب والضمير الصاحى .. 
> ف أنتظار الخناقة ورمضان كريم عليكم ..


كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا سوما 
وديما يارب لا نحرم وجودك الهادى الرقيق 
بس برضه مش هنتراجع
خناقه يعنى خناقه ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ههههههههههه
> 
> يا نهار أبيض ..
> 
> أوعى يا شحرورة الفرقة الرجالية دى تغلبك ..
> 
> عايزينك تاخدى حقوقنا كلنا المسلوبة فى المسابقة دى 
> 
> متابعة معاكم فى الجو الجميل دا


يا اهلا بالمعارك واهلا بالتحريض  :: 
منورة يا ندى 
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه 
جهزى كده نشادر او فحل بصل 
وخليكى جنب الشحرورة احسن يغمن عليها ولا حاجه 
ههههههههههه

----------


## سمـاء

الشحرورة والمايسترو

معقول الخناق والافترا فى رمضان؟؟؟

ربنا يهدى النفوس يارب دايما وماحدش يجنن حد..

ورمضان كريم.......

----------


## وجدى محمود

> الشحرورة والمايسترو
> 
> معقول الخناق والافترا فى رمضان؟؟؟
> 
> ربنا يهدى النفوس يارب دايما وماحدش يجنن حد..
> 
> ورمضان كريم.......


‏‎ ‎تهدي إيه ياسماء
؟ال تهدي ال

سيبنا ناكل عيش ياسما إخنا قاعدين ننش بقالنا شهرين
وبعدين  هي كبرت في دماغي ونويت أريح كل الرجاله من ظلم الشحرورات والنديات  والفراشات
وبلاش سمائات علشان طيبات
أما هن فمفتريات

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الشحرورة الرائعة تغريد سامى
> 
> الله على أختياراتك وأفكارك الرائعة
> مبارك عودتك وتألقك مرة أخرى
> وكل رمضان وأنتى بكل الصحة والعافية
> عودة جميلة مع الشاعر القدير محمد سعيد
> بجد دائما تضيفى لنا البسمة الصادقة بحضورك الرقيق
> وربنا يطمنا عليكِ دائما يا شحرورة
> 
> الله يديمك يا مطر*


 *
اهلا اهلا أخى محمد أمير

منور الخناقة انا بخير والحمد لله
ورمضان كريم لك ولأسرتك الكريمة يارب
ياريت تشترك معانا فى الخناقة وتزود فريق الرءات لانهم يا حرام
مش لاقيين

منتظرينك*

----------


## الشحرورة

> هو مين دايايمامه
> 
> اللي يتعلم عليه
> 
> إقصري وقولي السلامه
> 
> للعذاب بس تلاقيه
> 
> صلحيها بإبتسامه
> ...


 *
هههههههههههههههههه
اليمامة اللى قالت وهية اللى عارفة وشايفى
وواثقة من قدراتى
اه يانى منكم يا اخواااااااتى
هههههههههههههههههه
احترسوا من شحرورة
وشحاريرها منتشرين بكل حتة
وكل واحد رازغ يجى طبقين فتة

انتظروووووونا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> بداية سامحونى 
> فكم كنت اود ان ارد عليكم مداخلة بمداخلة 
> وهذا سيحدث ان شاء الله فى القادم 
> لكنى عائد اليوم من سفر 
> وايضا امضى الثلاث ايام الاولى فى رمضان 
> فى زيارات صلة الرحم والافطار الجماعى معهم
> كل عام وعائلة ابناء مصر متجمعين ومنوربن 
> ومتفردين فى روحهم العالية وخفة الدم المصرى الخالص
> ...


*
اهلا اهلا بالمايسترو الفنان
محمد سعيد

غايب فين ومستخبى من شحرورة
دع انا غلبانه وطيوبة
يا نهار يا نهار
يا ليلة مليانه غبار
انا قدك يا مايسترو
بس احنا بننغاش فى رمضان
اوعاك تزعل والا تقول انا مش قد الشحرورة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
منتظراك بلاش تقل بقى
ياللا سن السواطير
وياللا علينا بالخناقة طير
وبلاش حجج وعزومات وفطير
لحسن حاسة انك زقتنى
ووقعت فى دة البير

منتظرررررررراك*

----------


## الشحرورة

> وهنا أدرك صفحات الصباح
> 
> ووجه رساله لنونات بدين صياج
> 
> قألا 
> 
> حأخلص تاري فيكم إنتم
> 
> جاين عند عش الدبابير وفاكرينها حضانه!
> ...


 *
اه منك يا سى وجدى
انا نفسى معانا تكمل
ولا تهرب ومين اللى ليه يخبى
ههههههههههههههههه
بلا انذار بلا افطار
بس خطوا برجليكم الدار
وانت تقول غيثنا يا مولانا يا حق يا جبار
لحسن شحرورة هتودينا النار
مستنظرينكم*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الست مراتك وزعها
> 
> وأنا أجيبلك ضره تولعها
> 
> وإن عملت في ساعتها شجيعه
> 
> إديها تقول فين يوجعها
> 
> الست مراتك رغايه
> ...


*
مراته مين اللى يوزعها
وضرة مين اللى تولعها
كان غيرك أشطر
وبلاش تمشى بالاطة وتتغندر
دى مراته حتة سكرة
وكلمها احلى من المية المفلترة
خليك انت بس بعيد
لحسن يجيلك جواب تهديد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مأنسنا يا فندم
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الشحرورة والمايسترو
> 
> معقول الخناق والافترا فى رمضان؟؟؟
> 
> ربنا يهدى النفوس يارب دايما وماحدش يجنن حد..
> 
> ورمضان كريم.......


 *
اهلا اهلا بالعسولة 
شاعرتنا القمر سماء

احنا كلنا طيبة
ومش غاويين خناق ولا زيطة
بس تقولى ايه بقى 
فى الافترا الرائى
وعلى ذمة اخونا الراوى
أستاذ وجدى بيشعلل المايسترو
وعايزنا نروح للقاضى

منورة يا قمر ومنتظرين حكمك*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الراجل ده هيجننى

مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى

قال بيقول وردايه

ولسانى محتاج برايه

مع انى يا ناس 

أطيب وأرق نونانيه

وهو بالنسبة لى

احلى مرايه

باشوف فيه نفسى

واتبح معاه حسى

وان زاغ وخرج

اقول ده من نحسى

واجرى اوضب البيت

واشوى اكله من غير زيت

واقول يا بت خليكى شاطرة

حافظى عليه ليطفش

وتبقى ست شكايه

لكن مين يفهم

النظرة اسبلها 

والنجمة أكلمها

والكلمه ادند نها

والشكوى اغربلها

قلبى غلب واحتار

وبكايا بقى انهار

وهو لا بيتأثر 

ونازل فيه يكسر

وللجفا دايما يختار

احكموا انتو عليه

انانى والغدر ماليه

الراجل ده هيجننى

مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى





خليكوا شاهدين وانا مش قايل

على لوية بوزها وتكشيرها

وانا داخل يا اخواتى وشايل

الورد وكل الخير للبيت

وشموع ليالينا الدبلانة

الاقيها زى ابو النطيط

عملالى دايما زعلانة

والا لسانها مين هيلمة ؟؟

تقابلنى بطلتها وتقول

ياما جاب ال مش عارف ايه لامه

خليكو شاهدين انا مش قايل

وأقعد اراضيها واتحايل

بالزمة يا حبيبتى باخاصم

بالعشرة فى حبك انا باصم

فين شوشو ورقتها يا ناس

والا حروفها عن حب وشوق

ده كلام مكتوب بس فى كراس

تزغرلى بعينها وتتمايل

وتقولى يا حبيبى خلاص

شوف جارتى وفستانها الغالى

والا العربية والحراس

شقتها مش عارف ايه

وشقتنا مش عارف ايه

يتشقلب حالى على حالى

بوريه يا حبيبتى بوريه



*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فعلا على رأيك بوريه
آه منكم يا بنات الإيه
عايزين بس الراجل يغرم
بهدايا وبأبصر إيه
========
خليتوا الراجل مهووس
فاكرينه بيطبع فى فلوس
ولا مسخر جنى ومارد
يطلع لو يدعك فى فانوس
=========
الغلا خلى حاجات البيت
من رز وسكر أو زيت
شيء فوق طاقتى ياناس بالذمة
مش أحسن لو أنا هجيت
=========
كنت فى حالى وعشت أمير
حر وطاير زى الطير
إيه خلانى أتهف ف عقلى
وبخطرى أصبحت أسير
=========
اللى إتجوز ده يا جماعة
باع الراديو وباع الساعة
لجل الست ما تملى المعدة
وتخليه عايش فى مجاعة

هههههههه
معلش بقى الكلام كتبته بسرعة وإرتجال
والمرة الجاية إن شاء الله ح أحاول أوزن الأبيات أكتر

----------


## الشحرورة

> فعلا على رأيك بوريه
> آه منكم يا بنات الإيه
> عايزين بس الراجل يغرم
> بهدايا وبأبصر إيه
> ========
> خليتوا الراجل مهووس
> فاكرينه بيطبع فى فلوس
> ولا مسخر جنى ومارد
> يطلع لو يدعك فى فانوس
> ...


*
اهلا اهلا أخى الكريم
الشاعر أحمد ناصر

ايه ايه الجمال ده وزن ايه ده كده روعة
منور الخناقة بس كده بقيت طرف فيها استحمل بقى وعاديها
هههههههههههههههههه
استنانى أفطر واملا المعدة
وخليك كده اترجانى
ابطل أكل وشرب 
وانا واقفة وقاعدة
بس الرد هيجيلك بعد شوية
ومعرفش اجامل يا عينية

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شحرورة يا حبيبتي 
لمي هدومك يا ماما وعلى بيت اهلك
هيا دي عيشة دي؟ وننننبي ياختي ما عيشة اه 
ده بيقول عليكي ابو النطيط ..الست ايه غير كرامة ياختي 
ارميله عياله عالأرض وارجعي بيت ابوكي  :: 
بكرة اما العيال يطلعوا عينه ويخلوه يمشي يرمي بلي في الشارع ويجري وراه
هيجيلك يجري ويستسمحك ويقولك 
سامحيني يا شوشو
وانتي طبعا على شهقة واحدة
مش عاوزاااااه يا بابا مش عاوزاه 
عشان خاطري يا شوشو
مش عاوزاااااه يا بابا مش عاوزاه 
وحياة العيش والبسطرمة يا شوشو 
طلقوني مننننننننه مش عاوزاه 
طب عشان خاطر العيال (كوزمو و رواندا و دهشوري)
ساعتها بقى تحطي رجل على رجل وتقولي
 انا هرجع عشان دهشوري بس
وتملي شروط بقى 

لكن بالمنظر ده ويقولك فين شوشو ورقتها ياناس 
يعني عامل مش شايفك ..وحياتك ده شايفله شوفة 


تحياتي 
شيك شيك شيك  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فعلا على رأيك بوريه
> آه منكم يا بنات الإيه
> عايزين بس الراجل يغرم
> بهدايا وبأبصر إيه
> ========
> خليتوا الراجل مهووس
> فاكرينه بيطبع فى فلوس
> ولا مسخر جنى ومارد
> يطلع لو يدعك فى فانوس
> ...


 
يسلم بُــقك يا أبو حميد
فاهم أصل الفوله وعارف
الصنف دا يا حبيبى عنيد 
مش عاجبين وتملى مخالف 
شايف بعنين مش شايفين 
فاهم واحنا المش .. فاهمين 
حد يقولى أشكى لمين 
وتقولك قال هيــ جننى 


الحبيب أحمد ناصر 
نورت الدنيا يا شاعر يا جميل  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> شحرورة يا حبيبتي 
> لمي هدومك يا ماما وعلى بيت اهلك
> هيا دي عيشة دي؟ وننننبي ياختي ما عيشة اه 
> ده بيقول عليكي ابو النطيط ..الست ايه غير كرامة ياختي 
> ارميله عياله عالأرض وارجعي بيت ابوكي 
> بكرة اما العيال يطلعوا عينه ويخلوه يمشي يرمي بلي في الشارع ويجري وراه
> هيجيلك يجري ويستسمحك ويقولك 
> سامحيني يا شوشو
> وانتي طبعا على شهقة واحدة
> ...


 
شيك شيك شيك 
أهو دا اللى انتو بتعرفوا فيه 
وفالحين جدااا ف التلاكيك 
والعكننه والمدرك إيه
أه يا حرام مسكين البيه
اللى بيحلم بيحلم يبقى عريس
ويخش برجله الدوامه 
ويتدبس .. أجدع تدبيس ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> اهلا اهلا أخى الكريم
> الشاعر أحمد ناصر
> 
> ايه ايه الجمال ده وزن ايه ده كده روعة
> منور الخناقة بس كده بقيت طرف فيها استحمل بقى وعاديها
> هههههههههههههههههه
> استنانى أفطر واملا المعدة
> وخليك كده اترجانى
> ...


 :: 
يا أهلا بالمعارك
ب سنج و ب شوم وكازالك
إحنا اللى عملنا الثورة
وأخدنا خلاص على ذلك
========
إنتوا يا ستات يا فلول
يا اللى لسانكم مسلول
ولا فشر السيف الهندى
فارشين ملايات على طول
=========
طبعا هوايتكوا الردح
ولازمكم ضرب وكبح
وإن كان ولا شيء ح يحوق
يبقى انتوا مصيركو الدبح
 :: 

أنا مش عارف الكلام ده بيطلع إزاى
الظاهر الموضوع ده ملهم
مع إن زوجتى والله تستحق تمثال علشان مستحملانى
شكرا يا شحرورة على موضوعك اللذيذ
وح أحاول أتمرن كويس علشان أسد فى الخناقة
تحياتى وإحترامى
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شحرورة يا حبيبتي 
> لمي هدومك يا ماما وعلى بيت اهلك
> هيا دي عيشة دي؟ وننننبي ياختي ما عيشة اه 
> ده بيقول عليكي ابو النطيط ..الست ايه غير كرامة ياختي 
> ارميله عياله عالأرض وارجعي بيت ابوكي 
> بكرة اما العيال يطلعوا عينه ويخلوه يمشي يرمي بلي في الشارع ويجري وراه
> هيجيلك يجري ويستسمحك ويقولك 
> سامحيني يا شوشو
> وانتي طبعا على شهقة واحدة
> ...


شيك شيك شيك
شيك شيك شيك
ويا ويل الفرخة من الديك
لما الديك سن ف منقاره
كل فراخ العشة إحتاروا
قالوا خلاص ح نسّلم ليك
شيك شيك شيك
شيك شيك شيك

مش عارف إيه كلام الفرارجية ده؟!!!!
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يسلم بُــقك يا أبو حميد
> فاهم أصل الفوله وعارف
> الصنف دا يا حبيبى عنيد 
> مش عاجبين وتملى مخالف 
> شايف بعنين مش شايفين 
> فاهم واحنا المش .. فاهمين 
> حد يقولى أشكى لمين 
> وتقولك قال هيــ جننى 
> 
> ...


متشكر ربى يخليك
إنت أخويا وحاسس بيك
صنف الستات ده على رأيك
مش فالح غير فى التلاكيك
========
يا صديقى يا صفحات العمر
يا محمد يا شاعرنا الحر
الستات دول نكد الدنيا
وبيسقونا تملّى المر
========
بس خلاص قد طفح الكيل
و ح نسقيهم مر وويل
وح نسألهم فيها إيه العلبة
ونلشّطهم فيقولوا فيل
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> شيك شيك شيك
> شيك شيك شيك
> ويا ويل الفرخة من الديك
> لما الديك سن ف منقاره
> كل فراخ العشة إحتاروا
> قالوا خلاص ح نسّلم ليك
> شيك شيك شيك
> شيك شيك شيك
> 
> مش عارف إيه كلام الفرارجية ده؟!!!!


 شيك شيك شيك
شيك شيك شيك 
ويا ويلك إنتا يا سي ديك
الفرخة هتديك في عنيك 
وهتفضل متلخبط دايما 
فين راسك طب فين رجليك 
ولحد اما تروح وبنفسك
للراجل وساطروه الشيك 
وتقوله ارجوك حولني
وبسرعة لقطعة بفتيك 
شيك شيك شيك 
شيك شيك شييييييك 
 :Girl (13):

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شيك شيك شيك
> شيك شيك شيك 
> ويا ويلك إنتا يا سي ديك
> الفرخة هتديك في عنيك 
> وهتفضل متلخبط دايما 
> فين راسك طب فين رجليك 
> ولحد اما تروح وبنفسك
> للراجل وساطروه الشيك 
> وتقوله ارجوك حولني
> ...


 :: 
شيك شيك شيك
شيك شيك شيك
شفتوا الفرخة العايقة الشيك
لما باعتنى وقبضت شيك
يا فراخ بيضة وقلبها إسود
بطلوا بقى شغل التماحيك
==========
عايزين إيه مننا يا فراخ
فاكرين إن الديك لو داخ
تصبحوا إنتوا سياد العشة
راح نضربكم طيخ طوخ طاخ
وتقولوا توبة خلاص معاليك
شيك شيك شيك
شيك شيك شيك
============
بوريه من دى فراخ بوريه
هاتوا قلم وإكتبوا فى الورقة
راح نخليك يا فرخة بانيه
وبعضمك راح نعمل مرقة
إحنا طهاة فن التسبيك
شيك شيك شيك
شيك شيك شيك
==========
 :: 
أعترف لك يا مصراوية إن قصيدتك قوية جدا
وضحكتنى جدا جدا
والله برافو عليكى
بس ولو
إحنا وإنتوا والزمن طويل
 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههه


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


كفاية كده يا جماعه 

مش قادر ابطل ضحك 

ايه المواهب دى 

بس يعنى المواهب دى متطلعش الا فى وقت المشاكل 

بس معلش 

انا مضطر انضم للديوك  لسببين 

الاول 

لانى برده ديك مدبوح 

منتوف الريش مقصوص الجناحات 

وفى الاخر بالسكينة اتعمل بفتيك 

بريه منكم يابنات الايه 

وعلى راى المثل اللى بيوصفكم صح الصح 

ضربنى وبكى وسبقنى واشتكى 

والثانى 

ان مفيش حد الا شحرورة ومصراوية  من صنف النونات 

يعنى نقدر نتكتل عليهم 

الاستاذ محمد سعيد على احمد ناصر على وجدى محمود على اسكندرانى 

ندغدغوهم 

نبطحوهم 

ندبحوهم 

يالا شد حيلك يا ناصر يا زعيم 

احنا كلنا وراك بالملايين 

عاوزين نتحرر بقى 

الشعب يريد اسقاط الستات 

الشعب يريد اسقاط الستات 

الشعب يريد اسقاط الستات*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الشاعرة الجميله 
كبيرة الياكشوية 
مصراوية جدا 


دائما معجب بمواهبك المتعدده 

ومعجب اكثر بذكائك وقدراتك القيادية 

لكن المرة دى مش عارف حصل لك ايه 

كده شحرورة تجرجرك لمعركة خسرانه 

حتضربى وتتكسرى 

وحتلبسى قضية فلول كمان 

ومفيش حد جنبك ولا حد يساندك 

وكل النونات  اعترفوا بالهزيمة وسلموا من بدرى 

على كل حال من باب اعجابى بك وبقدراتك 

بديك فرصة 

تقدرى تسلمى وترفعى الرايا البيضا 

وتسيبى شحرورة لمصيرها المحتوم 

وحنعينك متحدثة رسمية  فى الوزارة الجديده 

ايه رايك 

انا قلت لك اهه 

وقد انصر من فنصر 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بجد 

انتى موهبة  وقدرات جميله جدا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ...


الشعب يريد إسقاط الستات
مدامات آنسات أو حتى بنات

مش ح نخاف مش ح نكاكى
إحنا كرهنا اللون الكاكى

يا حفيدات ريا وسكينة
راح ندبحكم بالسكينة

 :: 
شوية شعارات على ما قسم يا نادر
وإن شاء الله لن نتنازل عن تحقيق المطالب كاملة
ومرحبا بك فى إئتلاف رجال الثورة
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> شيك شيك شيك
> شيك شيك شيك
> شفتوا الفرخة العايقة الشيك
> لما باعتنى وقبضت شيك
> يا فراخ بيضة وقلبها إسود
> بطلوا بقى شغل التماحيك
> ==========
> عايزين إيه مننا يا فراخ
> فاكرين إن الديك لو داخ
> ...


شِيك شيك شيك
شيك شيك شييييك
لأ لأ فوق يا جناب الديك 
فاكر الفرخة عضامها طراي
لأ هنسن وهنوريك
هتشوف ايام بالألوان 
والأسود هيكون الظاهر
وإن سألوك فين حق المان 
قول في التحرير راح نتظاهر 
شيك شيك شيك 
شيك شيك شيك 
بيتك بيتك يلا يا يا ديك 

 :Girl (13):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *الشاعرة الجميله 
> كبيرة الياكشوية 
> مصراوية جدا 
> 
> 
> دائما معجب بمواهبك المتعدده 
> 
> ومعجب اكثر بذكائك وقدراتك القيادية 
> 
> ...


استاذ نادر
ايه الكلام الجميل ده 
بس على فكرة اللي حضرتك شايفه ده اقل حاجة عندي  :: 
وبعدين راية ايه اللي هرفعها 
ومعركة مين اللي خسرانة 
انت طيب اوي يا استاذ نادر ومتعرفنيش 
اسأل اي حد قوله تعرف سارة 
هيقولك اااااه م القوية المفترية عارفها عارفها  :: 

طب اقولك على سر؟
لو مدام حضرتك بتقولك ربنا يكفيك شر الطريق 
مسألتش نفسك قبل كده مين شر الطريق ؟

طبعا الإجابة واضحة دلوقتي

محسوبتك شر الطريق  :Girl (13):

----------


## وجدى محمود

أحمد ناصر
جاي بساطوره
ووراه نادر
محتاج دوره
كله يخش ينقي فراخ
من نوعيات الشحرورو
ينزل ضرب
وطيخ طوخ طاخ
والبكاش في فينا يزوره
عرف الديك دا بنن عنيكو
لولا طيبيتنا كنتو تبوره
صفحات قال بكره يوريكو
بس ساعتها حيلغي شعوره
تحت طقيه وقناع إسود
وحتكتشفوا مين كان زورو

‏===
دي مسابقه وجايبالنا مواهب؟
ولا كلام نسوان زنانه
بكفايه إتدبسنا وعاجب
وبقينا عايشين في حضانه
بنربي إولادنا ونساوينا
في الأخر قال تتحدانا
‏===
أبو لبني
إنت داخل من بره البيت صح؟
أصلي سامم ريحة نونات بتتشوي عالفحم
ماتنسانيش في دبوس ورقبه

----------


## الشحرورة

> شحرورة يا حبيبتي 
> لمي هدومك يا ماما وعلى بيت اهلك
> هيا دي عيشة دي؟ وننننبي ياختي ما عيشة اه 
> ده بيقول عليكي ابو النطيط ..الست ايه غير كرامة ياختي 
> ارميله عياله عالأرض وارجعي بيت ابوكي 
> بكرة اما العيال يطلعوا عينه ويخلوه يمشي يرمي بلي في الشارع ويجري وراه
> هيجيلك يجري ويستسمحك ويقولك 
> سامحيني يا شوشو
> وانتي طبعا على شهقة واحدة
> ...


*
اهلا اهلا مصراوية يا قمر

منورة الخناقة
مش شوشو اللى تسيب بيتها
وترمح مهرة تانية فى غيطها
انا قاعدة وكابسة على نفسه
لحد ما يقول معرفش اكل الا فتتها
هههههههههههههههههه
على مين يا ماما على مين
داحنا النونات الشاطرين الحلوين
ومحدش علينا يقدر
لو حتى كان اسمه ياكوف ابن كوهين
ههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا قمرة 
ومنتظرااااااكى دايما*

----------


## الشحرورة

> شيك شيك شيك 
> أهو دا اللى انتو بتعرفوا فيه 
> وفالحين جدااا ف التلاكيك 
> والعكننه والمدرك إيه
> أه يا حرام مسكين البيه
> اللى بيحلم بيحلم يبقى عريس
> ويخش برجله الدوامه 
> ويتدبس .. أجدع تدبيس


 *
دواااااااامة
مفيش اجمل منها دى دوامة
والا انت مش قادر ومحتاج عوامة
ابدا مش هاديك حاجة
وخلى تملى نفسك كده لوامه

منور يا مايسترو
بس لازمن تستلم
هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا أهلا بالمعارك
> ب سنج و ب شوم وكازالك
> إحنا اللى عملنا الثورة
> وأخدنا خلاص على ذلك
> ========
> إنتوا يا ستات يا فلول
> يا اللى لسانكم مسلول
> ولا فشر السيف الهندى
> فارشين ملايات على طول
> ...


*
هوانت خليت فيها شكرا
والقصيدة كلها بينا كفرا
ده حرام يبقى ده كلام
انتم لاومكم خطة ووكرا
ههههههههههههههه

يعنى تدبحنا وتجرحنا
واحنا غلابه وتملى تنحنحنا
مين يقدر علينا مين
داحنا نونات حلوين
وبنعشق الطيبة
وملناش فى الشر بلا خيبة
لكن دايما صامدين
وعلى اى شر مستقويين
ههههههههههههه

منورنا يا شاعر يا كبير
ودى وتقديرى
وسنجتى وساطورى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> شيك شيك شيك
> شيك شيك شيك
> ويا ويل الفرخة من الديك
> لما الديك سن ف منقاره
> كل فراخ العشة إحتاروا
> قالوا خلاص ح نسّلم ليك
> شيك شيك شيك
> شيك شيك شيك
> 
> مش عارف إيه كلام الفرارجية ده؟!!!!


 *
شيك شيك
 ويا خرابى من دا الديك
متخانق ونفسة بحتة بوفتيك
سن منقارة عشان ياكل 
ويحللى من ايدى بحتى كيك
ههههههههههههههههه

مبلاااااااااااااش
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شِيك شيك شيك
> شيك شيك شييييك
> لأ لأ فوق يا جناب الديك 
> فاكر الفرخة عضامها طراي
> لأ هنسن وهنوريك
> هتشوف ايام بالألوان 
> والأسود هيكون الظاهر
> وإن سألوك فين حق المان 
> قول في التحرير راح نتظاهر 
> ...


شيك شيك شيك
شيك شيك شيك
ده كلام ده يتقال للديك

الفرخة فى مصطفى محمود
بتقول الريس ح يعود
والديك واقف فى التحرير
وناويلكم على أيام سود

أيوة عضام الفرخة طراى
مش فالحة فى غير يـع وياى
إشترى منى بلاها تهور
باى باى بقى يا فراخ باى باى

إنت نسيتى إن أنا ربيتك
ياما فى العشة سنين خبيتك
يالا يا فرخة بيتك بيتك
والا أحجزلك فى التروماى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أحمد ناصر
> جاي بساطوره
> ووراه نادر
> محتاج دوره
> كله يخش ينقي فراخ
> من نوعيات الشحرورو
> ينزل ضرب
> وطيخ طوخ طاخ
> والبكاش في فينا يزوره
> ...


أيوة يا وجدى أنا جاى من برة
وجايب لك رقبة ودبوس
وعاين لك جناحات بالمرة
يالا إتفضل سمى ودوس

نونّات مين دول صنف سواهى
مليان مكر وكله شرور
عايز يبقى الآمر الناهى
مش عايزين غير سيف مسرور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> هوانت خليت فيها شكرا
> والقصيدة كلها بينا كفرا
> ده حرام يبقى ده كلام
> انتم لاومكم خطة ووكرا
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى تدبحنا وتجرحنا
> واحنا غلابه وتملى تنحنحنا
> ...


حلق حوش
إنتوا غلابة؟
دانتو ديابة
لكن بملامح خلابة
إنتوا يا أختى الفاضلة وحوش

جورج أبو بوش
لم عصابة
وساق دبابة
آه يانا يابا
وقتلنا وكان وشه بشوش
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> شيك شيك
>  ويا خرابى من دا الديك
> متخانق ونفسة بحتة بوفتيك
> سن منقارة عشان ياكل 
> ويحللى من ايدى بحتى كيك
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مبلاااااااااااااش
> *


قال إيه قال بتقول ما بلاش
هاتوا القطن وهاتوا الشاش
دا الإسعاف ح تلم ضحايا
فورا دوغرى وع الإنعاش

دى لفراخ وقصاد الديك
قدرت تنطق وتقول شيك
بكرة تشوف سكينته وتصرخ
سيبنا لبكرة الله يخليك
 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

*هههههههههههههههههههه


انا مع احمد ناصر حد عاوز حاجة 

حد له شوق فى حاجة 

مش سامع صوت يعنى 

قول  يا ناصر  قول كمان 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> انا مع احمد ناصر حد عاوز حاجة 
> 
> حد له شوق فى حاجة 
> 
> مش سامع صوت يعنى 
> 
> ...


إيدى ف إيدك يالّا يا نادر
لجل نربى الصنف القادر
خلى اللى ما يشترى يتفرج
إحنا فتحنا خلاص الشادر

الستات دول نوع مطيور
دول وبا إنفلونزا طيور
ففتحنالهم مخصوص مجزر
سكاكينه بتدبح م الزور
 ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

سيبك مالدبوس يأبو ناصر
إحنا ناخدهم كده عالشادر
ونشفيهم نشبع بيهم
والعضم حياخده الأستاذ نادر
أصل دا صنف بلاء لامؤخذه
وماقدرتهم غير القادر
من رأيي نرحلهم غزه
ويعبوهم هما قنابل
‏===
تصدق فكره يأحمد!
إلا قولي ؟
كود غزه كام؟
نبعتهم في رساله ونخلص
ولا حنشوف فقر ولا زحام

----------


## وجدى محمود

دي أخر حلقه كتبتها في جحاويات ولاقيتها تنفع قوي هنا.
‏===
خناقات خناقات خناقات
بينه وبينها ياحضرات
الراحه يادوب ساعتين
والدخل ماجابش فتات
خناقات خناقات خناقات
ناعسه مراتي بسلامتها
ال إيه ال عايزه فورير
وفي عز الصيف طلباتها
شرابات وبوتات وحرير
وكئن الصيف دا مجاشي
وبتشتي بقالها ساعات
خناقات خناقات خناقات
لا في مره تحس ظروفه
وتكشر لما تشوفه
يرجع بالليل هلكان
وف عينه يبان لها خوفه
وكئنه بيلعن حظه
والقسوه في الستات
خناقات خناقات خناقات
لبترحم تعبه في شغله
وف وقت أجازته تشاكله
لولا خوفي ياجحا مالناس
أطبخلك سم وتاكله
وساعتها يقول عليك
محسوب قوي مالبشوات
خناقات حناقات حناقات
يامدام جوزك  محتاج
منك رحمه وأشواق
وساعتها يقرقش عاج
ويكون للجفا ترياق
وتضيع بينكو المسافات
خناقات خناقات خناقات

شقيان في نهار وف ليل
وجايبلك كل جميل
ولا يوم جاب هدمه لنفسه
لو مره القرش كتير
يراضيكي وهو عليل
ويجيبلك بالألوفات
خناقات خناقات خناقات

[size="6"][/size

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الراجل ده هيجننى

مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى

قال بيقول داخل شايل

خليكوا شاهدين

وماهوش قايل

على ايه يا حبيبى

ده تملى ,حالك مايل

ورضايا صعب

وشيئ هايل

تحايلنى تشاغلنى

مش ممكن ابدا يعجبنى

لو حتى تجيبلى من بره

حاجة غالية كده وبتذهلنى

طوالى عاملى مش شايف

قال غلبان وكمان خايف

والا موصفلك يعنى تجننى

طبعا انا زعلانه

وروحى عليه صعبانه

خليت نص كلامى

شوف علانه وفلانه

اه يانى من قهرى

حنالى ظهرى

خليتنى من حزنى

وردة ودبلانة

مشاعرى عايزانى اتكلم

وكل شوية تنغزنى

حروفى القاها بتتململ

وانت لا يمكن تعذرنى

يا اخوااااااااتى

الراجل ده هيجننى

مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى





اهى جايه تسرررخ وتهاتى

مسكينه يا حرام مظلومه

بتزعق وتقول يا خواتى

طب ردوا عليها المحرومه

وقولولها ان مشاعرك ديا

كبرت على اوتار نغماتى

ولا نسيتى زمان وأميرك

مين كان بيقولك مولاتى

دلوقتى قال إيه مجروحه

وصبحت أنا الظالم يعنى

ومشاعر روحى المدبوحه

ولا قلبك بقى يسأل عنى

أه يا مصادر غربة روحى

وأه يا مصيرى المش مضمون

لما تغيبى بتفضل روحى

ف التوهان .. والحيرة جنون

ولما يقرب قلبك حبة

بيزيد قلبى الطيب نبضه

لكن وف ثانيه وعلى غفله

زعابيب أمشير تفتكريها

وكل حيطان التلج ف ثانيه

ببساطه بعندك تبنيها

أيوه يا سبب النكد الأزلى

أيوه يا ضلعى المش معدول

بصراحه مش هسكت تانى

رايح أكتب للدنيا وأقول

إن فصول السنه وياكى

مفيهاش غير زعابيب على طول



*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صعبان قوي علي قلبي مشاعرك
دي مراتك ولا شوكه في ضهرك
لو أيوب في موجود وياها
لو ساعه يستغرب صبرك

الحل ياصاحبي كان عندي
طلقها وعروستك عندي
صماء بكماء بس جميله
ومعاها الأحزان حتعدي
إسمع مني ومتبقاش عندي
دي وليه تقصر في العمر
متشوفش معاها لون وردي
ونجوم ليلك تيجي في الضهر
واليوم وياها مابتعدي=
‏==
وإنتي يابنت الناس لميها
بكفايه العيشه خربتيها
لمي لسانك وإرحمي جوزك
وأمورك حاولي تعديها
طبعا عارف إيده طويله
بالزوق والرقه تقصيها
‏=
‏=
‏=
هع هع هع هع

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صعبان قوي علي قلبي مشاعرك
> دي مراتك ولا شوكه في ضهرك
> لو أيوب في موجود وياها
> لو ساعه يستغرب صبرك
> 
> الحل ياصاحبي كان عندي
> طلقها وعروستك عندي
> صماء بكماء بس جميله
> ومعاها الأحزان حتعدي
> ...


جر إيه بقى كده منك ليه !
كلكوا عــ الغالبانة دي ليه ؟
قلبها طيب واخضر في ابيض
نونو صغير ياختي عليــه

شوشو دي نسمة هوا في الحر
شوشو دي بونبون دنيا المر
شوشو دي شوب الماية الساقعة
لما الواحد عرقه يشر

اما البيه سي السيد افندي
بيقولها قال ايه بتعاندي !
طب ده انا شاهدة يا ناس على شوشو
نفسها وياه تاخد تدي
بس البيه بقى شايف نفسه
ويا ارض اتهدي مفيش أدي
والغلبانة الطالع عينها
صابرة عليه وعمالة تهدي

بس هنحكي ونشكي لمين
لشوية رجالة شياطين 
يتمسكنوا على بعض إزاااااي
وعــ الغلبانة شوشو جايين

لكن ربنا فوق موجود
قادر يسخطكم لورود
تقطفكم شوشو بإيدها
وتخليكوا طعام للدود

 :Girl (13):

----------


## وجدى محمود

يادي النيله علي النسوان
في لسانها تقول ميت تعبان
قصدك إيه طيب بورود
يالسان  محتاج قص كمان
لو حتي سخطنا حنعود
نسخطكي فراخ  أو دبان
يأم لسان بيشر حراره
يارزيه بعتها الرحمن
طفشتينا مالبيت والحاره
ناقص نطفش مالأوطان
ونسيبها لشحروره وساره
تشبع بيها كل النسوان
وساعتها نقول فين ياشطاره
كان ذنب لصفحات غلبان
وتمصو صوابع بعضيكم
وياريتك تسكت يالسان
‏===
هن فين
شكلهن ندمانين

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ...


 *
أستاذى أسكندرانى

يا سلام على استاذى
وهوه بيقول مش قادر
يارب يانى منه يا ساتر
من ضحكة ما بين فكيه
وتملى بقفشاته نادر
واختار فريق الديوك
مع انه مسمسم وأنتوك
وطالع فيها فى العالى
وربحت معانا تكتوك
وقال احنا ضعاف وقله
احنا ياريس بمية شلة
بقدرة قادر نغلبكوا
ونعدوا البحر ولا فينا بله
هههههههههههههه

بلااااااااااااااااش انت الله يخليك
ويبارك كده من حواليك


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الشاعرة الجميله 
> كبيرة الياكشوية 
> مصراوية جدا 
> 
> 
> دائما معجب بمواهبك المتعدده 
> 
> ومعجب اكثر بذكائك وقدراتك القيادية 
> 
> ...


="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]

*
تانى ياريس راجع
تنصح ولا حدش سامع
مين بس علية هيقدر
هيرجع ولا حدش له شافع
مبلاش تخسرنى
وخليك جامد وساندنى
دانا شوشو الشاطرة
وتملى عليكو قادرة
خسران عمرة
 اللى معايا يعاند
نسيت رحلاتى
وأكلى وكل ذكرياتى
يخونك الجمبرى المشوى
وشوربة الجندفولى
وضحكت عليه 
وقلت انا دافع دافع
وطبعا زوغت ومن الكسفة
انا اتبهدلت
وعملت على فلوسى
حداد من يومها ما لونت

بلاااااااااااااااااش انت الله يخليك
ويبارك دايما فيك
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الشعب يريد إسقاط الستات
> مدامات آنسات أو حتى بنات
> 
> مش ح نخاف مش ح نكاكى
> إحنا كرهنا اللون الكاكى
> 
> يا حفيدات ريا وسكينة
> راح ندبحكم بالسكينة
> 
> ...


 *
ايه يا أخويا يا أحمد يا ناصر

الشعب يريد اسقاط الستات
حتى الحلوات والشاطرات
مين كده قالك 
والنبى كان انجن ومات
هو يقدر يستغنى
عن الأنس والرقة والمغنى
ده بس من الثورة
حبة شطحات
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> شِيك شيك شيك
> شيك شيك شييييك
> لأ لأ فوق يا جناب الديك 
> فاكر الفرخة عضامها طراي
> لأ هنسن وهنوريك
> هتشوف ايام بالألوان 
> والأسود هيكون الظاهر
> وإن سألوك فين حق المان 
> قول في التحرير راح نتظاهر 
> ...


 *
مصراوية

سيبك منه يا عينية
دى حلاوة الروح
واحد يفرفر واتارية مدبوح
سيبك منه
بكرة وحده يلين
ويرمى بعيد السكين
ويتندم يختى على عمايله
ويقولك يا روح الروح

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> أحمد ناصر
> جاي بساطوره
> ووراه نادر
> محتاج دوره
> كله يخش ينقي فراخ
> من نوعيات الشحرورو
> ينزل ضرب
> وطيخ طوخ طاخ
> والبكاش في فينا يزوره
> ...


*

ايوة يا وجدى
هية بقت عاركة
وانا فيها مشتركة
ويشرفنى انولها
وادينى بصوتى باقولها
طخ طيخ طوخ
على كل ديك حى او مطبوخ
نهاركم والله ما هو فايت
وده تار منكم بايت
وقررنا نأسس للحرب
عليكم شركة
وهنقضى عليكم بس بفركة


بااااااااااااااى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> شيك شيك شيك
> شيك شيك شيك
> ده كلام ده يتقال للديك
> 
> الفرخة فى مصطفى محمود
> بتقول الريس ح يعود
> والديك واقف فى التحرير
> وناويلكم على أيام سود
> 
> ...



*
الفرخة اللى بمصطفى محمود
هتسود عيشة القاعد والممدود
وهتزفة فى زقة
ووراه بهليلة وزفة
وتوت توت توت
ويارب اللى يكرهنا يموت

هههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> أيوة يا وجدى أنا جاى من برة
> وجايب لك رقبة ودبوس
> وعاين لك جناحات بالمرة
> يالا إتفضل سمى ودوس
> 
> نونّات مين دول صنف سواهى
> مليان مكر وكله شرور
> عايز يبقى الآمر الناهى
> مش عايزين غير سيف مسرور



اخويا أحمد ناصر

يا خرابى وصلت لسيف مسرور
وبتقولها ومش خايف كده وغندور
اسمحلى بقى اقولك
اهدرنا دمك على الماشى
مهما تكون اكبر راشى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الشحرورة

> قال إيه قال بتقول ما بلاش
> هاتوا القطن وهاتوا الشاش
> دا الإسعاف ح تلم ضحايا
> فورا دوغرى وع الإنعاش
> 
> دى لفراخ وقصاد الديك
> قدرت تنطق وتقول شيك
> بكرة تشوف سكينته وتصرخ
> سيبنا لبكرة الله يخليك


*
أخويا احمد ناصر

ايوة يا اخويا احنا غلابة
وعيوننا ساحرة وجذابة
واسال كل الرجاله
هيقولو شوشو مش كدابه
هتقول اسعاف وقطن وشاش
احنا قوة ولا يهمناش
وغير ساطورنا المسنون
ابدا ميلزمناش
لك شوق فى حاجة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> انا مع احمد ناصر حد عاوز حاجة 
> 
> حد له شوق فى حاجة 
> 
> مش سامع صوت يعنى 
> 
> ...


 *


يا سلام سلم سلم
الريس جاى تانى وبيتكلم
على ايه القوة
عايزة امارة
والا هية بس شطارة
طيب ياللا اغنيلك
احسن ما اشكيلك
تيرلملم تيرالملم

كل سنة وانت طيب
خليك دايما مننا قريب

لك شوق فى حاجة




*

----------


## الشحرورة

> إيدى ف إيدك يالّا يا نادر
> لجل نربى الصنف القادر
> خلى اللى ما يشترى يتفرج
> إحنا فتحنا خلاص الشادر
> 
> الستات دول نوع مطيور
> دول وبا إنفلونزا طيور
> ففتحنالهم مخصوص مجزر
> سكاكينه بتدبح م الزور


*
هههههههههههههه
هية وصلت كمان للتربية
والله صعبانين يا اخويا عليه
وكمان دبح وشادر
شاطر قوى شاطر
بس عمرك لا انت ولا اللى معاك
هتبقى علية قادر
اصلى من النونات نوع جدا نااااااااااااادر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> دي أخر حلقه كتبتها في جحاويات ولاقيتها تنفع قوي هنا.
> ‏===
> خناقات خناقات خناقات
> بينه وبينها ياحضرات
> الراحه يادوب ساعتين
> والدخل ماجابش فتات
> خناقات خناقات خناقات
> ناعسه مراتي بسلامتها
> ال إيه ال عايزه فورير
> ...


 *
أخى الكريم وجدى محمود

بعييد عن الخناقات
مشاركة جميلة تسلم الايادى
وعايزة تروح وتيجة غادى
وخناقك شيئ مش عادى
ههههههههههههههه
مش قادرة امسك روحى
من كتر قهرى منكم ونوحى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> صعبان قوي علي قلبي مشاعرك
> دي مراتك ولا شوكه في ضهرك
> لو أيوب في موجود وياها
> لو ساعه يستغرب صبرك
> 
> الحل ياصاحبي كان عندي
> طلقها وعروستك عندي
> صماء بكماء بس جميله
> ومعاها الأحزان حتعدي
> ...


 *

يانى منك انت يا وجدى
على طول فى الشر جايب ومودى
وصيه بالخير 
وبلاش تنصحة بالتغيير
للضربة تيجى علية وتعدى
وتسيبة يا حرام زعلان
ويبقى حالة عدمان
وساعتها راح تهرب منه
وتقوله عايز اروح عايز انام

ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> جر إيه بقى كده منك ليه !
> كلكوا عــ الغالبانة دي ليه ؟
> قلبها طيب واخضر في ابيض
> نونو صغير ياختي عليــه
> 
> شوشو دي نسمة هوا في الحر
> شوشو دي بونبون دنيا المر
> شوشو دي شوب الماية الساقعة
> لما الواحد عرقه يشر
> ...


 *
حبيبتى مصراوية
يا غالية قوى علية
يا قلبى
يا نور عينية
ايوة يختى قوليله
وحذرية وبمحاسنى فكرية
وانى لما باهدى واكل كده واتندى
بابقى قمر فى ليل اكتماله
والنبى حاله دبرية
بورية من الراءات بورية
وان متعظش واتعلم
ولسه عمال يتكلم
ابقى على اقرب مدبح
ابعتيه

ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يادي النيله علي النسوان
> في لسانها تقول ميت تعبان
> قصدك إيه طيب بورود
> يالسان  محتاج قص كمان
> لو حتي سخطنا حنعود
> نسخطكي فراخ  أو دبان
> يأم لسان بيشر حراره
> يارزيه بعتها الرحمن
> طفشتينا مالبيت والحاره
> ...


*

يا ليلة سعدى يا هنايا
هيطفش وجدى وتحلى دنيايا
يارب يقدر وينفذ
بدل ما اعى عليه واتنرفز
ولو هدى وجه ويايا
هتبقى عيشته هنية تملى معايا

هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

*يا جمااااااااااااااااعة
اين اختفت النونات
باتهم كل الراءااااااااااااات
بخطفهن واحتجازهن
خلف القطبان
وسمعت خبرهن بالاذاعة

احضرن    احضرن    احضرن*

----------


## وجدى محمود

عاجل

إختفاء النونات في ظروف غير سويه

وقد وصلنا من مصادرنا أنهن قررن العيش والإستقرار في المناجم والكهوف الجبليه 
هربا من بطش الرأأأت وعدم قدره كبيرة الشحرورات والبكشاويات من الدفاع عنهن
لهذا قررن الإنتحار
هربا من قوة وجبروت الرجال

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *يا جمااااااااااااااااعة
> اين اختفت النونات
> باتهم كل الراءااااااااااااات
> بخطفهن واحتجازهن
> خلف القطبان
> وسمعت خبرهن بالاذاعة
> 
> احضرن    احضرن    احضرن*


* 
بعد القبض على كل النونات 

ووضعهم فى معتقل المغول 

يوجد امام الشحرورة فرصة واحده للنجاه 

وانقاذ رقبتها ورقبة باقى النونات 

التسليم بلا قيد ولا شرط 

كنس  المنتدى  يوميا ورش المياه فى كل قاعاته 

تشجيع نادى الاتحاد السكندرى 

وارتداء الفانلة الخضرا 

منتظر اجابتك يا شحرورة 

والا السيف موجود*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الراجل ده هيجننى
> 
> مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى
> 
> قال بيقول داخل شايل
> 
> خليكوا شاهدين
> 
> وماهوش قايل
> ...


هو الستات دول يتفهموا
أو حتى ف مرة بيتفاهموا
ولا كنا ف يوم ح نعبّرهم
من غير كيوبيد ماسك سهمه

كيوبيد وسهامه المغروزة
خلى الستات دى محظوظة
لولا بس الحب الأعمى يا ناس
ولا كان للستات دول عوزة

يا خوانا الستات بلا قافية
ما يجوش بالذوق ولا بالعافية
دول صنف بيلحس فى عقولنا
ويجيب للراجل ميت كافية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اهى جايه تسرررخ وتهاتى
> 
> مسكينه يا حرام مظلومه
> 
> بتزعق وتقول يا خواتى
> 
> طب ردوا عليها المحرومه
> 
> وقولولها ان مشاعرك ديا
> ...


فعلا زعابيبهم زعابيب
وكلاكس يزمر بيب بيب
وسرينة إسعاف بتسرسع
مش فالحة فى غير قولة جيب

ويا ويل الراجل لو فلس
فى ساعتها الستات بتغلس
وإن مرة سهرت مع صحابك
تتهمك إنك بتهلس

مصروف البيت ليه يا أخويا
مصروف ع الفساتين والبويا
وإن قلت فى مرة إمسكى إيدك
تغضب وتقول رايحة لأبويا

كان فين أيامك يا خطوبة
أيام الرقة يا حبوبة
بتبلطجى ليه با فتواية
وبطحتى دماغى بميت طوبة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> الفرخة اللى بمصطفى محمود
> هتسود عيشة القاعد والممدود
> وهتزفة فى زقة
> ووراه بهليلة وزفة
> وتوت توت توت
> ويارب اللى يكرهنا يموت
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> *


سجل عندك إعترافات
إن الستات يبقوا فلول
وإعرفوا بقى إن الستات
دايما بتبلطج على طول

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جر إيه بقى كده منك ليه !
> كلكوا عــ الغالبانة دي ليه ؟
> قلبها طيب واخضر في ابيض
> نونو صغير ياختي عليــه
> 
> شوشو دي نسمة هوا في الحر
> شوشو دي بونبون دنيا المر
> شوشو دي شوب الماية الساقعة
> لما الواحد عرقه يشر
> ...


جرى إيه يختى منك ليها
بأمارة إيه طالعين لنا فيها
مين يشهد للست سنية
غير صاحبتها الست نبيهة
========
ونبيهة ف عفاريت بتحضر
وتقول سنسن قلبها أخضر
وما شفناش غير بس سواد
م الإتنين ف كتاب يتسطر
========
وتقول صاحبتى نسمة صيف
يا لطيف من كدبك يا لطيف
إنتوا لسانكم زى المبرد
مبرد إيه ده لسانكم سيف
==========
آه منهم صنف الستات
ناعمين قوى زى الحيات
بس لسانهم لما بيلدغ
تلقى الراجل فورا مات
=========
بلطجى عامل فيها بريء
بالمولتوف يشعل فى حريق
طب دى شهادتك دى مردودة
إبعدى عنا يا شر طريق
==========
ده محمد هوّ الغلبان
والراجل على طول شقيان
وأنا عن نفسى ح أشوف له رفاعى
علشان يحويه م الثعبان
==========
نفسنا نعرف إيه يرضيكم
ردوا علينا الله يخليكم
ربنا يسخطكم لورود
وإنتوا اللى الدود ياكل فيكم

----------


## الشحرورة

> عاجل
> 
> إختفاء النونات في ظروف غير سويه
> 
> وقد وصلنا من مصادرنا أنهن قررن العيش والإستقرار في المناجم والكهوف الجبليه 
> هربا من بطش الرأأأت وعدم قدره كبيرة الشحرورات والبكشاويات من الدفاع عنهن
> لهذا قررن الإنتحار
> هربا من قوة وجبروت الرجال




*
اخى وجدى محمود

اختفين النونات فى المناجم والكهوف
خلتنى اضحك واضرب الكفوف
طيب قول غيرها
هربا من الراءات
دى اوشاعاااااااااات
هههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## الشحرورة

> * 
> بعد القبض على كل النونات 
> 
> ووضعهم فى معتقل المغول 
> 
> يوجد امام الشحرورة فرصة واحده للنجاه 
> 
> وانقاذ رقبتها ورقبة باقى النونات 
> 
> ...


*

يا استاذى اسكندرانى

ههههههههههههه
يا جماعة من معتقل المغول
الراءات جابولنا احلى طبق فول
ومعاملة ايه وجمال ايه
لدرجة انى باقول مش معقول
ومين طلع الراء المسؤول
عن السكر والقطايف والكنافة
أستاذى أسكندرانى
وانا موافقة خلاص يكون اهلاوى
وفانلته الحمرا هدية منى
يا جماله يا جماله
ومفيش اجمل من اشتغالاته
لكن اخضر
موووووووتى ارحم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*

----------


## الشحرورة

> هو الستات دول يتفهموا
> أو حتى ف مرة بيتفاهموا
> ولا كنا ف يوم ح نعبّرهم
> من غير كيوبيد ماسك سهمه
> 
> كيوبيد وسهامه المغروزة
> خلى الستات دى محظوظة
> لولا بس الحب الأعمى يا ناس
> ولا كان للستات دول عوزة
> ...





*

أخى احمد ناصر

مفيش ارق ولا اجمل من الستات
الجميلات الفاتنات
وبرقتهن وطباعهن
يا اخواتى ساحرات
ههههههههههههههههه
لك شوق فى حاجة ؟؟؟؟



*

----------


## الشحرورة

> سجل عندك إعترافات
> إن الستات يبقوا فلول
> وإعرفوا بقى إن الستات
> دايما بتبلطج على طول




*

أخى احمد ناصر

دلوقتى بقينا فلول
خبر مش معقول
لو اعتقولنا
مين هيسحركم بطبق الفول
والا الجبنة الحلوة
ومعاها كام دعوة
يمكن على العيد نخلص
ونعزم الشيخ سحلول
هههههههههههههههههههه
منور




*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

الراجل ده هيجننى

مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى

مين بيقول مولاتى

مانا ياما قلت يا حياتى

لا فيك اثر حبى

ولا ريحت فى يوم قلبى

عايشة بضغط وسكر

وليلى نهارى باهاتى

ياما سمعتك احلى كلام

ومشاعرى اتغزلت انغام

لكن يا حبيبى بتنسى

وتملى عليه بتأسى

وتقولى غرامك اوهام

تاكل تتملى وتزقطط

وتهزر تفرح تتنطط

وف أول عاركة

علية بكل تقيل

تنزل وتبطط

اه يا حبيبى

لو انا ضلعك ومش معدول

يبقى قولها خلصنى وقول

لالالالالالالالالالالا

اوعها تقولها

كده هتنولها

عارف انى فى حقى

اقوى من الغول

يخونك سهر الليالى

وشيلى همك ياللى

كنت تملى غالى

ف حبك ايه يصبر

شقلبت معاك كل أحوالى

الراجل ده هيجننى

مش عايز ابدا يفهمنى





ماشى يا اجمل نكبه ف عمرى 

ماشى ياست 

مش هتكلم .. ولا راح أبت 

بصراحه كلامك يا حياتى

مفيهوش بقى ...

غير عجن ولت 

بتعايرينى بأكلك يعنى 

ولما اتكلم ..

مين يسمعنى ؟

انا عايزك ورداية روحى 

ومراية عقلى وتفكيرى 

مش عايزك بشاميل معجن

ولا طاجن بلوبيف بالشطه 

آكل .. 

تهوى ف لحظه صروحى 

وأشعر إن مشاعرى ف ورطة 

ياااااااااانى 

يابختى القـــال مش راضى 

وانا ساكت مش راضى أثور 

منا عارف اخرتها معاكوا

الأكياس ..

والمدعو .. ساطور



*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فعلا زعابيبهم زعابيب
> وكلاكس يزمر بيب بيب
> وسرينة إسعاف بتسرسع
> مش فالحة فى غير قولة جيب
> 
> ويا ويل الراجل لو فلس
> فى ساعتها الستات بتغلس
> وإن مرة سهرت مع صحابك
> تتهمك إنك بتهلس
> ...



يا احمد ياخويا الحريم 
عاوزينلهم قومه
متفرعنين بالقوى 
قال ايه بقى .. حكومه 
الزوج يا حول الله 
شقيان مِسا وصباح
وهما ولا داريين 
طب فين يا ناس يرتاح
الزوجه اروع سكن 
وهيا حضن الأمان
ف العصر دا يا جدع
يااااه ع اللى كان واللى كان
بدل الحنان والدفا
عاملين لنا فتوات :: 



والله الموضوع نور بوجودك يا أحمد
والزميلة العزيزة شحرورة 
مسكينه يا عينى صوتها اتنبح ع النونات الغلابا
والاسكندرانى 
جدع وشهم وقايم بالواجب 
ووجدى سداد بحرفه المتدفق الشاعر
انصار آدم
ياااااااااااااااا عيش ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنتوا فين يا جماعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما فيش حد بيكتب حاجة جديدة ليه؟

----------


## وجدى محمود

الظاهز يأحمد يأبو ناصر

الستات عبوها في شكاير

إستسلمو للأمر الواقع

مين بس علينا يكون قادر

شحروره عبوها في رغيف

وأهي ساره بتصرخ يالطيف

مين قربنا لعش النحل

بعد ماكنا ورا التكيف

دلوقتي بشدو في مشاعرهم

بيقولو يامين كان ينصرهم

علي وجدي ونادر ومحمد

أصل أحمد ناصر جننهم

وياويلهم لو فكروا تاني

يقفوا ضد الوحش الجاني

المظلوم في البيت والشغل

واللي كتير منهم بيعاني

إخنا خلاص علمنا عليهم

وخلاص حندبس أهاليهم

ونخلص تار عمر بحاله

ماعرفناش مره نبكيهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إشطة يا وجدى على الأشعار
خلى الدنيا تولع نار
ثور ع الظلم وع الظالمين
قوم بالثورة على الأشرار
=======
دار دار زنجة زنجة
من بغداد ولغاية طنجة
خلى الستات ياكلو ف طوب
والرجالة تمز ف مانجة
======
الشحرورة وسارة إنسحبوا
ودموعهم نزلت وإنتحبوا
وإتصرت كل الرجالة
والستات ما خلاص إندبحوا
 ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

أرجوك يأحمد بعد الدبخ

أطبخهم قلل مالملح

أصل الحدء شديد عنديهم

والصحه خلاص بتقول بح

وإوعاك تنسي تعينلي الكبده

والورك كمان عايز فرده

والساقع للهضم عليا

معدتنا مش ناقصه الهده

حنوزع فل وياسمين

ولنادر ومحمد ورده

إحنا الرجاله الحلوين

حنعيش من غير أي مناهده

وينوبنا ثواب في الرجاله

هن نونات وجابولنا الشده

شحروره تندب في حظوظنا

وأهي ساره تبطل تتحدي

بين قوسين حأكتب وأقول

‏(أنت وساره نجوم موضوعنا)

حأفضل أقولها كمان علطول

دي ردودكم فن ومتعنا

يا مواهب فين متخبيه

طلعت وف شهر بيجامعنا

----------


## nova_n

المغردة الشحرورة

كل سنة وانتى طيبة
خسارة مكنتش موجودة كنت وقفت معاكى ودافعت عنك
كده كل النونات اتخلوا عنك
يظهر ان حواء مش بتقدر تستغنى عن آدم
غيرى بقى اللون لا تضيعى
هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لكى وللشاعر الكبير
أ محمد سعيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل الشكر لأختى الفاضلة الشحرورة
وصديقى الحبيب الشاعر الجميل محمد سعيد
وكل الشكر كل من شارك فى الموضوع وأثراه
وأخص بالذكر أختى الغالية مصراوية جدا ومعلش يا سارة ومعلش يا شحرورة لو كنت غلست شوية فى الأشعار
لكن والله أنا أكن لكما كل إحترام وتقدير والقافية ساعات بتحكم زى ما بيقولوا
وشكر خاص لإئتلاف رجال الثورة الشاعر وجدى محمود والإسكندرانى المجدع نادر
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*بعد انتصارنا الساحق العام الماضى على النونات 

واثبتنا ان مفيش نونات تقدر تقف امام الرجاله 

ولاننا مش شايفين منافسين 

عاوزين نطلع نقتحم اوروبا ونعمل معركة مع مشجعات يورور 2012 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخبار مشاغباتك ايه السنة دى يا شحرورة 

كل سنة وانتى طيبه

*

----------

